# Want 50Mbps Internet in your town? Threaten to roll out your own



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Want 50Mbps Internet in your town? Threaten to roll out your own.

*ISPs may not act for years on local complaints about slow Internetbut when a town rolls out its own solution, it's amazing how fast the incumbents can deploy fiber, cut prices, and run to the legislature.*

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like they got spanked in the courts. Good deal.


----------



## grillinman (Feb 25, 2008)

I think this is marvelous and sets a great precedent for all those towns that have been promised fiber optics for a long time.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I wonder if TDS plans on expanding that to the Frozen Tundra.

This whole story is typical corporate America Greed and ignorance. I am surprised it was TDS though. They are a more of a regional provider that likes to cater to its customers.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Squashman said:


> I wonder if TDS plans on expanding that to the Frozen Tundra.
> 
> This whole story is typical corporate America Greed and ignorance. I am surprised it was TDS though. They are a more of a regional provider that likes to cater to its customers.


Could have had some recent change in size.

I found that story funnier as i read it as it reminds me of a fiasco in my neck of the woods not too long ago, the big isp players where i live are verizon and comcast. When comcast first rolled into town with cable service for a while it just stunk. Constant dropouts etc. Well not too long before verizon went public with fiber it was truely amazing how fast comcast acted, fixed the network, knocked up the speed a bit, and verizon seems to be dropping the ball lately. Really amazing how companies do this back and forth. Now what will happen is that when comcast chews up verizon in the areas it has poor service/no fios and verizon execs see the numbers atcually decrease how fast their service will come back to life to take over comcast. As squashman stated, typical corporate america.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> typical corporate america.


This is where competition pays off for the customer.


----------



## grillinman (Feb 25, 2008)

For what I pay in Iowa for 10mbps cable I could have a 100mbps connection in Seoul or Tokyo. That sure would be nice...


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

TW wants approx. $4500 from me to run their line to my house. My town, obviously, rather than being concerned for its citizens, has allowed TW to dictate a contract that is greatly deficient in terms of required service.

{redoak}


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

And with a little competition between Verizon and Comcast locally, Verizon dug a 400 foot trench by hand to bury their FiOS cable for free for my installation. 

Amazing what a little competition will do.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Verizon buried over 3,000 ft of fiber at my residence for free a couple of years ago, thanks verizon.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have me beat! I was impressed when they spent all day hand digging the trench to run the fiber from the street to my house!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> You have me beat! I was impressed when they spent all day hand digging the trench to run the fiber from the street to my house!


Im guessing you were out there with a walkie talkie givimg orders!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With a whip, I don't bother talking!


----------

